# When the tropical storm hits load up on sugar maple and oak for free



## zippy12 (Aug 4, 2020)

6 months seasoning after cut to size and tarp to dry


----------



## indaswamp (Aug 4, 2020)

Nice haul! I am still burning hickory from over a year ago collected after a TStorm!


----------



## smokin peachey (Aug 4, 2020)

Nice haul zip that should last you a month or so.


----------



## flatbroke (Aug 4, 2020)

Nice score. You need a sign for the truck “Zippy and Son”


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 4, 2020)

Nice you need some learning how to cook to use it up.  

Warren


----------



## zippy12 (Aug 4, 2020)

HalfSmoked said:


> Nice you need some learning how to cook to use it up.
> 
> Warren


I got peachy he got me this far and is always kind and fair....   HS you should drive down and get a load...


----------



## smokin peachey (Aug 4, 2020)

zippy12 said:


> I got peachy he got me this far and is always kind and fair....   HS you should drive down and get a load...


Thanks for the kind words zippy. I’m always glad to help.  Your offset will be happy.


----------



## daspyknows (Aug 4, 2020)

Damn, could use some of that out in sunny California


----------



## zippy12 (Aug 4, 2020)

on its way daspy! glad I could help!


----------



## smokin peachey (Aug 4, 2020)

I am hoping you didn’t lose your stick burner in the storm that wouldn’t be good.


----------



## zippy12 (Aug 4, 2020)

No peachy it was in the barn... think this wood should sun dry till it becomes less flammable then into the barn as well


----------



## flatbroke (Aug 4, 2020)

Good plan


----------



## flatbroke (Aug 4, 2020)

Are you gonna split it?


----------



## zippy12 (Aug 4, 2020)

flatbroke said:


> Good plan


I hope so I am new to all this wood gathering ... hate to start a compost fire


----------



## zippy12 (Aug 4, 2020)

flatbroke said:


> Are you gonna split it?


I was going to leave in rounds till dry then use my hatchet and 8lb blow hammer to make splits


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 4, 2020)

zippy12 said:


> I got peachy he got me this far and is always kind and fair....   HS you should drive down and get a load...



I have a yard full of down maple now.

Warren


----------



## daspyknows (Aug 4, 2020)

zippy12 said:


> on its way daspy! glad I could help!



Glad you can help.  Just need to figure out shipping.  How about Fedex


----------



## zippy12 (Aug 4, 2020)

I was thinking Amish wagon... HS has contacts


----------



## daspyknows (Aug 4, 2020)

zippy12 said:


> I was thinking Amish wagon... HS has contacts


Horses and the Donner pass aren't a good combo.  Don't want them using the firewood to cook each other.


----------



## smokin peachey (Aug 4, 2020)

zippy12 said:


> No peachy it was in the barn... think this wood should sun dry till it becomes less flammable then into the barn as well


Wood becomes less flammable after its sun dried?


----------



## zippy12 (Aug 4, 2020)

smokin peachey said:


> Wood becomes less flammable after its sun dried?


Ok that sounds sound thanks very much


----------



## smokin peachey (Aug 4, 2020)

zippy12 said:


> Ok that sounds sound thanks very much


Do you use your smoker in the barn or pull it out?


----------



## flatbroke (Aug 4, 2020)

daspyknows said:


> Horses and the Donner pass aren't a good combo.  Don't want them using the firewood to cook each other.


At least he will have food if needed


----------



## flatbroke (Aug 4, 2020)

HalfSmoked said:


> I have a yard full of down maple now.
> 
> Warren


 sorry to hear that Halfsmoked


----------



## flatbroke (Aug 4, 2020)

zippy12 said:


> I was going to leave in rounds till dry then use my hatchet and 8lb blow hammer to make splits


 good plan


----------



## zippy12 (Aug 4, 2020)

Dang HS sounds like a good haul for me


----------



## flatbroke (Aug 4, 2020)

What’s the average diameter?


----------



## zippy12 (Aug 4, 2020)

flatbroke said:


> What’s the average diameter?


12 inch or less form my haul


----------



## flatbroke (Aug 4, 2020)

Good size


----------



## zippy12 (Aug 4, 2020)

flatbroke should I split the bigger ones to dry?


----------



## flatbroke (Aug 4, 2020)

I think so.


----------



## zippy12 (Aug 4, 2020)

ok so cut stack and dry


----------



## flatbroke (Aug 4, 2020)

zippy12 said:


> ok so cut stack and dry


Yeah cut and split with air flow so it dries and doesn’t mold


----------



## smokin peachey (Aug 4, 2020)

Does the maple give a maple syrup flavor


----------



## flatbroke (Aug 4, 2020)

That’s what I’d do but I’m sure there are peeps here that go through much more wood than I do


----------



## zippy12 (Aug 4, 2020)

I dont burn that much wood


----------



## flatbroke (Aug 4, 2020)

Keep it off the ground too. 2x4 runners or pallet


----------



## flatbroke (Aug 4, 2020)

You can get free pallets from hardware stores


----------



## zippy12 (Aug 4, 2020)

pallets really?


----------



## smokin peachey (Aug 4, 2020)

You could dry it faster inside your smoker. I’ve seen someone do that here I think. Fill cook chamber and start a fire in the firebox


----------



## zippy12 (Aug 4, 2020)

that seems risky!  I will sleep on that


----------



## zippy12 (Aug 4, 2020)

I was thinking a blow dryer and a green house....


----------



## flatbroke (Aug 4, 2020)

smokin peachey said:


> You could dry it faster inside your smoker. I’ve seen someone do that here I think. Fill cook chamber and start a fire in the firebox


Wonder how long that would take?


----------



## zippy12 (Aug 4, 2020)

small fire maybe 2 days depending on humidity?


----------



## flatbroke (Aug 5, 2020)

zippy12 said:


> small fire maybe 2 days depending on humidity?


Seems like a long time to manage the fire. Unless you used a hot plate or something


----------



## zippy12 (Aug 5, 2020)

wonder if a space heater would do


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 5, 2020)

Nice score Zippy!
Al


----------



## flatbroke (Aug 5, 2020)

zippy12 said:


> wonder if a space heater would do


probably too low of temp.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 5, 2020)

Could stack in sunny area cover with plastic wrap to server as a drying chamber.

Warren


----------



## flatbroke (Aug 5, 2020)

HalfSmoked said:


> Could stack in sunny area cover with plastic wrap to server as a drying chamber.
> 
> Warren


do you think it would mold if no air flow?


----------



## zippy12 (Aug 5, 2020)

SmokinAl said:


> Nice score Zippy!
> Al


thanks Al


----------



## zippy12 (Aug 5, 2020)

HalfSmoked said:


> Could stack in sunny area cover with plastic wrap to server as a drying chamber.
> 
> Warren


better than I was thinking and low cost thanks HS


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 5, 2020)

Stack it so it would have air flow and allow for moisture to drain. Don;t wrap tight as if it were a package.

Warren


----------



## flatbroke (Aug 5, 2020)

HalfSmoked said:


> Stack it so it would have air flow and allow for moisture to drain. Don;t wrap tight as if it were a package.
> 
> Warren


That makes sense


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 5, 2020)

Thanks for the likes flatbroke they are appreciated.

Warren


----------



## flatbroke (Aug 5, 2020)

HalfSmoked said:


> Thanks for the likes flatbroke they are appreciated.
> 
> Warren


you are welcome


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 5, 2020)

Thanks for the like zippy it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## zippy12 (Aug 5, 2020)

Clearly I have some learning on this drying wood thing...   Thanks all

Glad to have some smarts on this group


----------



## flatbroke (Aug 5, 2020)

is the rain done or is more wood coming soon?


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 5, 2020)

Leave the bottom kind of open air travels up like drying boots upside down

Warren


----------



## zippy12 (Aug 5, 2020)

flatbroke said:


> is the rain done or is more wood coming soon?



storm is done.  I may go look for cherry pecan and hickory when my back stops hurting


----------



## flatbroke (Aug 5, 2020)

zippy12 said:


> storm is done.  I may go look for cherry pecan and hickory when my back stops hurting


Dang. Sorry about the back. Lucky you have the pecan option


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 5, 2020)

Thanks for the like Peachey it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## zippy12 (Aug 7, 2020)

On my 2nd trip to the ER for my back I passed mounds of oak and maple and it was just sad that the city will grind this up and landfill it!


----------

